# Camera Question



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

Has anyone ever used or purchased a camera from the Amazing Machinery Co? would like to hear some feedback thanks


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

CSINEV has been pretty pleased with his. I think it is one of theirs.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/new-camera-11455/


http://www.amazingmachinery.com/splash-video.html


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't see that the camera has a transmitter built in. Maybe i missed it, but i would want that for sure.


----------



## Western (Jan 25, 2011)

Rod (UnClogNH) told me he had a couple of the same ones (I think). Forbest USA and some others sell the same camera which is a foreign made unit. Rod told me his first one lasted a day and the second one lasted a month. Talk to him for more details. I have tempted myself with that camera too but all things considered if you want to go cheap get a Vu-Rite or EasyCam and at least it'll be reliable, have good service and parts available, and be built in the US.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Stay clear of those cheap cameras Like SCE "South Coast Equipment" Junk! 
For the money and 2 year warrantee Vu-Rite is the way to go for a good start up camera been very happy with mine. *I know how you all like your* *See Snakes but we all can't afford one* :no: or the repair bills
If your looking to get into sewer inspections start with the Vu-Rite and work your way up while you have a 2 year warrantee:thumbsup: Unit will pay for itself in less than a year rest is gravy. You work your way up to the more expensive units. Even if you don't do a lot of inspections your not out $8,000 to $10,000 thousand


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

What makes the vue rite a start up camera? Or should I say what do u wish u could do with it that others can with a different brand. I'm looking hard at the vue rite.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Maximumplumbing said:


> What makes the vue rite a start up camera? Or should I say what do u wish u could do with it that others can with a different brand. I'm looking hard at the vue rite.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Only difference the Vu-Rite does not have a distance counter yet.
You can buy their basic older unit 150 feet for $2999 no distance counter recorder or date and time stamp basic look and see with 512 only. 
Vu-Rite.com
I'm just saying if someone wants a see snake but can't afford one they can start here and work their way up. 
I have the older 200 foot also use the older CRT TV style better viewing outside.
*"Don't waste your money on those ebay SCE cameras"*
You could go digital with the Ridgid micro with video cord with the RCA jack and take videos and stills


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm with u. The pumper and cleaner show is next week. I'm set up with Vu rite for a little one on one. They seem like a stand up company. I'm definitely leaning their way, I'm just struggling on the locator side of things. Used, new, sky high or middle of the road. What do u use NH?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Maximumplumbing said:


> I'm with u. The pumper and cleaner show is next week. I'm set up with Vu rite for a little one on one. They seem like a stand up company. I'm definitely leaning their way, I'm just struggling on the locator side of things. Used, new, sky high or middle of the road. What do u use NH?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I have an old Gator Locator works OK. Thinking Ridgid scout would work better.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The Gator is okay it will tell you where to dig...

The Ridgid will tell you exactly where to dig and exactly how deep... :thumbup:

Kinda like the difference between having iron sights and a Leupold VX-3L 4.5 X 14 scope on your 30-06...


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Redwood said:


> The Gator is okay it will tell you where to dig...
> 
> The Ridgid will tell you exactly where to dig and exactly how deep... :thumbup:
> 
> Kinda like the difference between having iron sights and a Leupold VX-3L 4.5 X 14 scope on your 30-06...


Have you seen the next generation Ridgid scout Redwood?
It tells you were it is, How deep to dig, Calculates the estimate for you. Then point it at the customer and BOHICA! lol :laughing:

*For all those who read this post please read this thread to understand the meaning of BOHICA*
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f13/high-ass-gas-prices-12655/


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Have you seen the next generation Ridgid scout Redwood?
> It tells you were it is, How deep to dig, Calculates the estimate for you. Then point it at the customer and BOHICA! lol :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Hey someone has to pay for that Leupold Scope! :laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Redwood said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Hey someone has to pay for that Leupold Scope! :laughing:


:yes: :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> Have you seen the next generation Ridgid scout Redwood?
> It tells you were it is, How deep to dig, Calculates the estimate for you. Then point it at the customer and BOHICA! lol :laughing:
> 
> For all those who read this post please read this thread to understand the meaning of BOHICA
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f13/high-ass-gas-prices-12655/


So when you point it at the customer and say bohica, what exactly are you scouting for? Intestinal blockage? Bowel backup? Lol


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> So when you point it at the customer and say bohica, what exactly are you scouting for? Intestinal blockage? Bowel backup? Lol


We do have to get to the root of the problem


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm trying to decide if the scout is all I need or if I should step up to the navitrack 2. A good size cost difference.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Get the scout if just doing 512 locates with a sonde, or if you do utility locates gas,metal water lines then the navitrack II or seektech units offer many more features and are worth the extras money they will save you time.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Maximumplumbing said:


> I'm trying to decide if the scout is all I need or if I should step up to the navitrack 2. A good size cost difference.


In addition to what Cuda said...

Are you locating lines deeper than 10' with the sonde?

If so get the Navitrak II


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

It could be more than 10 feet. Around here sewers can get pretty deep. It would be handy to trace s copper water line, I could have used that a couple of weeks ago. Of course if I spend the extra jack I'll never need to do it again. So what's your opinions on used locators? I see some decent deals sometimes. Some are the older navitrack but I think the main difference is that they don't fold in half.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

The scout works great for us but then again I'm in sunny California our sewers dont get that deep where i am.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

The ridgid rep tells me it will work but it's just harder to locate exactly. He says the screen is different and obviously smaller. Have u used the others ridgid has to offer for comparison.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Maximumplumbing said:


> The ridgid rep tells me it will work but it's just harder to locate exactly. He says the screen is different and obviously smaller. Have u used the others ridgid has to offer for comparison.


Okay then believe what he is telling you and buy the Scout.... :laughing:

Lets just say I used the scout for 2 days and said, "boss give me my Navitrak II back... This thing sux...."

But I guess it is still better than nothing....:whistling2:


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

What about the sr-20, you used that?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Okay then believe what he is telling you and buy the Scout.... :laughing:
> 
> Lets just say I used the scout for 2 days and said, "boss give me my Navitrak II back... This thing sux...."
> 
> But I guess it is still better than nothing....:whistling2:


Adam borrowed my Navitrack for a couple of months and after he got his Navitrack II he offered to trade me.

Mark


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I probably asked this in wrong section.Whats the deal with the new GEN-EYE advertisement on back side of front page of new cleaner magazine showing the camera head being inserted thru strainer of kitchen sink?Is he putting lens thru the sink strainer?I missed the SHOW this year so I am not up to date on new cameras.(Personally) I only use my cam on main lines ,grease (from kitchen sink lines) on my lens wont work. Now if line has been jetted and looking for a swag,thats different.


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

Mini cam fits in any drain


----------

